# pigeon names



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

i have to new pigeons and i was wondering a any one could thank of some names for them one is a white and the other i white and black


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

well, I am willing to share the name "Tooter" with you.Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I could not give you names. 

BUT what I usually do is name my pigeons as soon as I see what colours are coming through. Thus I have White Wing etc. 

And I ask my son who is 5 to give names - you get some weird ones but who cares - you get some origional ones anyway.

These are for the "pets" anyway - otherwise I call them by the last three numbers on their ring

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well... my birds names are:

1. Gonzo
2. Big-Bird
3. Honey
4. Janey... who's actually a cock-bird
5. George... who's actually a hen
6. Budgie
7. Speedy
8. Big-B... short for Big-B*tch and not to be confused for Big-Bird
9. Amelia
10. Lady-Bird... a.k.a ****ty-Bird
11. Poop
12. Squeak
13. JJ... short for Janey Junior... err... and JJ is a hen
14. Shelly
15. Boy-Bird
16. Browny
17. Perch
18. Baldy
19. Spot
and
20. Brat-Bird


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*About Names...*

You could call the white one "Cloud" and the B/W one "Cloudy" 

With more suggestions sure to be offered, maybe there will be two that will seem "just right." 

Then again, you could wait until you know which one is a hen or cock and wait for a name to "come to you." If you are in no hurry, just be patient and when you least expect, a name will pop up in your mind. Your birds will "send" you their names. Sounds weird but I've named many things that way...

Let us know when you decide their names...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

How about Kit & Kat?  Just a thought!

My last 2 Pijs I named Daytona & Darlington (racetracks). I have a dove that I have had for awhile now and named her plenty of times but nothing stuck. Her name is now Judah and thats that!
The other guys are Kippy & Splash and Jack & Zeke.

You can do a search for Parrot names or a search for names and there meanings.

I just name them (Jacks an egg laying hen).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ummm .. Salt (White) and Pepper (Black and white) ..

Terry


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Our last pigeon's name was Eggbert.
Some others I've thought of are:
Peckerhead
Beakman
Buzzard
Snap - E - Tom
Turkey - O
Wing Ding
Chicken Little

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

*How about. . .*

Yin and Yang?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a black gorgious hen who is mated to a white pigeon. It is quite a contrast when they sit next to each other.

Their names are Dutchess and Cisco. 

How about Diamond & Speckles?


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*names*

thanks for all the names but none of they have stuck yet
on a nother forum all the peaple said cookies and cream


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Esms4, 

Perhaps if you posted a picture of your pigeons, we could offer more appropriate or suitable names that you might like

We've got some very talented pigeon namers on board here


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Frank, Jessie, Pij'ette & Pij were all named prior to me adopting them. 
However Mikko was not. I wanted something different as well as knowing what the name meant, so I did a search on boy & girl names. The name Mikko fit him perfectly. It means 'Gift of God'. 

When I recently adopted Mikko's look alike, I did another name search.
I liked the name Malia (pronounced Ma-lee-ah), which is Hawaiian & means 'Calm & peaceful'.

We named our sweet blind pij after the singer Ray Charles. My husband was traveling through Nashville & thought the name would be fitting. He called me on a Saturday morning with the name. That very afternoon it was announced that Ray Charles had passed away.  
We had to alter our Ray Charles' name just a bit when I found an egg in her cage. She is now Rae Charles.  

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Names, you want names ? Well, hang on tight, cause here come a few:
1. Bill
2. Coo
3.Beauty
4. Beast
5. Burley
6. Brody
7. Zander
8.Marty
9. Bossy
10.Bert
11. Trudy
12.Chedda (Cheese)
13. Bianca
14. Fiesta
15. Moosie (Mu-MU)
16. Moochie
17. HeShe(previous owner names her this, then she won someting big for him in Ky young bird show)
18.Helen
19. Speck
20. Ptery
21. Dactyl
22. Tater Bug
23.HeBeGeeBe
24. Piglet
25 OhMeOhMi
26. Izzy Cute
27 Ruff
28. Tumble
29. Stormy
30. Snowy
31.Bluster
32. Bling
33. Ming
34.Tang
35. Adeline
36.Jellybean
37.Oopsie
38.Chubby
39. Cheeky
40. Blizzard
41. Tillie
42.Rosalina
I can come up with more if you need them. Just let me know 
Daryl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know several people will name there birds. But all the years I have raised birds I never named one yet. I just gave them there band number as for which bird was which. If the bird stood out to me I would remember its band number and call it that. It was easy to keep them in recall .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have names for all my 48 birds and I find it much easier to recognize the bird on sight, and it is also much easier communicating to my family using the name of the bird. No one in my family can recognize a bird by its band #.

Also, a lot of birds that I acquired thru rehab do not have bands, so using names in those cases, is all there is.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Sounds like a case of*

"when in doubt...wait or don't."

Since nothing seems to stick, you just might have to wait until your pijjies let you know what they want to be called!  

Of course, if you like any of the names, try them out on your pijjies and see how they react.  

BTW, not too original, but Oreo is a black/white cookie...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I LOVE some of the names you've come up with....really clever!

Linda


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

On the bands I have allways on my birds THAT I keep That have been useful birds. I memorized there band number. And can most often just look at the bird and know which it is. I know I have had thousands of birds through the years. And for me this worked well. I can still rember band numbers of birds I had over thiry years back. Now I do not remember birds That I did use in my program. Just the keepers That took me forward. The others I had recorded for breeding records. If I kept a few birds and did not show Or race the birds. I would probably name them too. I think I have only mamed 12 bird I called her the old hen. Because she was a little old when I got her. And bred some good birds out of her. And would call her that when I would look at the young birds she raised. She was kinda like the old grandmother in the loft. But names are ok. I just can never keep all the birds I raise each year. Just a small number of the best and most useful. I give the othes away. AND that sometimes turns bad. so I have to watch where they go. Some people love pigeons then get them and do not take the care of them that they should.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's some of My favorite pet names
girl names:

1.Sienna
2.Oreo
3.Bev
4. Virgina
5.Andi
6.Vanessa
7.London
8.Marcy
9 Cheryl
10.Zelda
11. Norma
12. August(In 2003 I mades friends with a juvinile feral I gave her that name)
13.Diamond
14.Kira
15.Carmel
16.Greta
17.Sharon Stone(Not the actress)
18. Chanel
19.Gertie
20.Sydney
22.Penny
23.Rayna
24.Olive
25.Coffee
26.Rene
27.Lynx
28.Calico
29.Amber
30.Sheena
31.Wanda
32.Reggie
33.Stella
34.Lisa
35.Ivana
36.Kat
37.Mona
38.Maya
39.Dorthia
40.Kris
41.Miranda
42.Libby
43.Linsey
44.Zebra
45.Hazel
46.Venus
47.Nora
48.Lina
49.Tina
50.Kara
51.Tia
52.Savanna
53.Sandy
54.Agnes


boy names:

1. Radio
2.Re-run
3.Jack
4.Scooter
5.Milkshake(That can be used for ether gender)
6.Boot
7.Sid
8.Andy
9.Randy
10.Jordon
11. Chris
12.Toast
13.Mr.Chips
14.Homer
15.Cescil
16.Garfield
17.Kirby
18.September
19.Martini
20 Robin
21.Gerald
22.Kenny
23.Eddie
24 Stu
25.Rolf
26.Darren
27.Karl
28.Lenny
29.Comet
30.Igloo
31.Orlando
32.Jabari
33.Ray
34.Chet
35.A.J.
36.J.T.
37.Jake
38.Allen
39.Cranston
40.Nigel
41.Lamont
42.Charlie
43.Shroder(Shrowder I think that's how it's pronouned)
44.Linus
45.Gibert
46.Bear
47.Barry
48.Milhouse
49.Matt
50.Rain
51.Angus
52.Robert
53.Mike
54.Ike
55.Woody
56.Patrick
57.Park
58.Parker
59.Cooper
60.Oxnard
61.Theo
62.Lance
63.Dwayne
64.Sticky
65.Chuy
66.Moose
67.Rocko
68.Guinness
69.Omar
70.Peabo

sorry that it's a long list but I'm sure you won't have a hard time decideing thanks for looking!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

How about Mozzarella for the white one, & Espresso for the other one.
On second thought, I may be getting a little "carried away" thinking about my Thanksgiving menu.

There are some really cute suggestions on this thread.

Phyll


----------



## mainesgem (Sep 12, 2005)

*What about...*

Bert and Ernie
Fric and Frac
numb and nuts
Beavis and Butthead
Dora and Boots
Camilla and Charles
George and Laura

Hope this helps-
Jenny.


----------

